# Saw V



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got back from the midnight showing of Saw V and I can honestly tell you, it's the sickest and most thought provoking episode in the series so far. There were parts that gave me goosebumps, and parts that were just flat-out obscene.

I'm not saying that this is a bad thing....and it's definitely better than the first 4 episodes in my opinion. If you enjoy a good thriller, with plots and twists uncovering themselves in the end...then I recommend this movie for you.

However, if you're easily scared by the unimaginable become reality...then don't even consider seeing this.

Anyone else seen Saw V yet? Eric??


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Better than saw 1 ?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I liked Saw 1 but didn't see any of the others. This one looks like it will have me gritting my teeth. I am tempted to go see it but I think it will make me really nervous.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

hey im a HUGE fan of all of the saws, i wrote an essay on how jigsaw is my idol, and got detention, but i think before you go see it watch all of them, no matter how many times you watch it you never can see EVERYTHING you need to so that you can understand the whole thing. i watched saw IV so many times my DVD stopped working... but i also refuse to go see them in the theaters because people scream for no reason, like how the scenes changed so abruptly


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Haunted Bayou said:


>


That's a hilarious emoticon...LOL!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it really a thriller though? or just another gore fest?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Thought-provoking? *None* of the films in this series have been thought-provoking. Unless the thought(s) you're refering to is/are - "how does crap like this get made."

These movies treat the audience like they're stupid. I really don't see how Part V would be any different.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I think one and two were really good. The third one was too filler for me and didn't serve to well as a movie. I haven't seen the 4th I heard it was good! I might have to go see 5.

DeadDude, i have to disagree. I think the first two were very smart but the second ending didn't make sense. For a movie that partly centers around brutal traps it has a lot of though and I belive the first two show it.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I've only seen the first two. I actually kind of liked the first one, even if the acting was a bit off (but aren't all horror movies like that?) the second one sucked IMO, just another stupid gore fest like the good majority of horror movies out there nowadays. I heard the 3rd was like 2 but that the 4th one was actually very good. 

maybe I'll check it out


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I really liked the first one; I bought the DVD. Thought the second one was... meh. Thought the third one sucked. Following the quality arc, I decided the 4th one wasn't worth my time so I never saw it. And more than likely won't bother with this one. This may be leaps and bounds above the other sequels in quality and a great tribute to the first, but the franchise has gone stale for me.

I think this is like Nightmare On Elm Street and Halloween. The ending of the first one leaves it wide open for a sequel, so they just keep making sequel after sequel after sequel. Because they make money. And the killer ends up becoming the hero to the audience and what was once a scary movie just becomes an excuse to go see how many different ingenious ways that victims can be tortured and butchered. Franchise villains just become caricatures of themselves eventually.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

In my opinion, what makes these movies great/watchable is the background they give you. It's sketchy, which makes the viewers form their own conclusions and assumptions at the beginning. Then as the film continues the directors slowly start to show what really happens, while showing flashbacks of past events to add to the confusing thoughts...sorta making you second guess your original ideas while making sure you think about whats happening. To me, the gore and malicious killing isn't the best part because, like mentioned before...how the he-- do they build these things in an abandoned warehouse without someone noticing.

And yes, this movie is really thrilling. It almost had a Quentin Tarantino effect to it, jumping from storyling to storyline...showing the two sides and how everything fell together, before finally exposing the ending...which made total sense. Again, what I'm saying is hard for people who havent seen it to understand it....but I don't want to spoil it for those who want to see it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I saw SawV this weekend...gave it a c-


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Spartan005 said:


> even if the acting was a bit off


I don't know if that's the problem. I'm sure the actors knew what they were doing or else, as Joe Dante says 'they wouldn't be actors for long.'

The huge problem here (and this is directed to everyone here) is the dialogue and the childish Se7en-fanboy mentality / morality-twist that is so obviously a fifty-second rate version of Silence of the Lambs. I give credit where its' due, Se7en was a pretty good film about the disgusting underbelly of society and the filth of humanity. But the John Doe character was no Hannibal Lecter and he sure tried to be. And now, Tobin Bell sure as hell is no Kevin Spacey. You see? This kind of film had run its' course by Se7en. And Kiss the Girls. And The Bone Collector. And you name it. We already had enough scuzzy, gritty city / basement / rotting apartment, wannabe-gothic, dirty killer-thriller torture horror films. Even the worst ones were to some extent written by intelligent people. Saw was written by stupid college frat-boy types. Or, 1 step removed from slacker college stoner types. I can't believe so many people buy into this garbage. It's like you've never seen this stuff before. I have. And every last time it was done better than these Saw movies are trying and failing.



skeletonowl said:


> DeadDude, i have to disagree. I think the first two were very smart but the second ending didn't make sense. For a movie that partly centers around brutal traps it has a lot of though and I belive the first two show it.


Oh, you're saying the *traps* are very smart. That makes more sense. In that case, I completely disagree. The twits who thought this stuff up just did a little research online and that's it. Anyone could have written this stuff if you google "torture devices." I knew 5th graders more intellectual and clever than the people who wrote these awful movies.



haunted1 said:


> It's sketchy, which makes the viewers form their own conclusions and assumptions at the beginning.


Well I guess you could try to get some enjoyment out of watching stupid people being tortured because you think they did something to deserve being put in these traps. But either way, who cares? If you weigh the Jigsaw character's cleverness and intelligence against the victims'... you have an even scale. Jigsaw is just as stupid as the people in his traps, he's just holding the microphone and the remote control. _Real_ intimidating.



haunted1 said:


> It almost had a Quentin Tarantino effect to it, jumping from storyling to storyline...showing the two sides and how everything fell together, before finally exposing the ending...


I have only seen 2 (and his Four Rooms segment) of his films, Pulp Fiction and Jackie Brown, so I can't really say much about his career as a whole, but those 2 films are incredibly different than the Saw movies. Tarantino actually knows how to write characters. His one flaw is that he'll change things or whatever to fit the actor, make him or her look cooler or hipper. But he knows how to write characters, plot, action, drama, if he sets his mind to it, he can actually write. The people working on these Saw movies cannot write. They are hacks. Novices. Clowns. Fools. Dopes. They write hoping what they are writing will come off as clever, but they're just capitalizing on America's insatiable interest in crime and our constant judgment of people we don't even know. The way the media turns us all into jury members. A good idea, but theirs are not the right hands to be able to make something intelligent out of this.



haunted1 said:


> In my opinion, what makes these movies great/watchable is the background they give you.


You mean that silly, lurid, absurd garbage they wish they could pass off as character development? The victims in these movies have the same amount of background as the people in the questioning rooms on C.S.I. or Law & Order = zip.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Saw 5*

I went to see Saw 5 this past weekend and I have to say I liked it. I actually like all the saw movies. In todays world where no one is making great horror films anymore I think this is the closest we are going to get. :jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> That's a hilarious emoticon...LOL!


LOL! I have to use those so people won't misunderstand my humor...although in this case I just thought it was funny too.

DeadDude, tell us how you really feel, and this time don't hold back








:devil:

Note use of icons so that I won't be taken seriously.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> They're just capitalizing on America's insatiable interest in crime and our constant judgment of people we don't even know. The way the media turns us all into jury members. A good idea, but theirs are not the right hands to be able to make something intelligent out of this.
> 
> You mean that silly, lurid, absurd garbage they wish they could pass off as character development? The victims in these movies have the same amount of background as the people in the questioning rooms on C.S.I. or Law & Order = zip.


Sounds like a pretty good idea to me. They give the audience what they want...and that's probably why this series has made so much money. Moreover, it appears they've done something right. The series has made over 555 Million...a pretty decent chunk of change for a series written by hacks, novices, clowns, fools, and dopes.

Face it, they know enough about making a movie to put together a decent series that can bring in enough money to keep the series alive. Granted they are running out of room to expand, and I see Saw 6 as being the last one. But for now, they are keeping their noble fans happy with every realease.

If you read my first post, I asked if anyone had seen the movie yet...not if anyone had anything negative to say about the film/series. So, DeadDude...unless you've seen the movie, please refrain from anymore negative posts on this subject. KTHXBYE.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> DeadDude, tell us how you really feel, and this time don't hold back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, heard it all before. Most people would gag me if they could. :ninja:



BobC said:


> I went to see Saw 5 this past weekend and I have to say I liked it. I actually like all the saw movies. In todays world where no one is making great horror films anymore I think this is the closest we are going to get.


Oh GOD, then I want a refund. Cancel my membership. If this is what I have to settle for, I want restitution- your honor. I wouldn't praise these films if they were the last horror movies on the face of the Earth.



haunted1 said:


> Sounds like a pretty good idea to me. They give the audience what they want...


You mean they make us dumber than we were when we started the movie so we'll think we didn't just waste 2 hours of our lives... _that we'll *never* get back_...



haunted1 said:


> Moreover, it appears they've done something right. Face it, they know enough about making a movie to put together a decent series


Ho- ho- hold the phone here. Yeah, "_decent_"? Now, I hope in your mind you mean decent in the way... for example, it's decent for the jerk who comes up with a rip-off scam to sucker in unsuspecting customers who don't know the product is a lemon. Aka- a piece of junk. _Decent_ for the ones raking in the cash.



haunted1 said:


> If you read my first post, I asked if anyone had seen the movie yet...not if anyone had anything negative to say about the film/series. So, DeadDude...unless you've seen the movie, please refrain from anymore negative posts on this subject. KTHXBYE.


Uh... aw... wh- well, then I'd have... nothing to talk about. :zombie: The funny thing about posts on a message board is that, people usually reply when they feel they've got something to say. I'm just using making more of this ability than most people. 

Look, I've seen the series. And with my honest to God eyes and ears open, unlike as I suspect many other people haven't. So I know what I'm talking about anyway. These things follow a pattern and a formula that they can't afford to lose or shrug off. So they all fall in line. Whether it's V or IV or III, all of them. There is clearly no deviation here. And I think I deserve credit for recognizing that. Although... maybe not from you. So, there you go. You're free from: taking responsibility for anything I say, as well as the necessity to correct me. But don't think you can stop me from saying it just because you may not want to hear it. You don't have to read it or respond to it.

Kthx. *Buh*-bye.

"_And, have a powerful day_."


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

I love how you compare the movie business to selling something completely opposite. Movies are made to expand your mind and get you thinking about different situations. Face it, if they made a movie about you going to work everyday sitting in your cubical playing Mahjong Titans, it'd be pretty boring...and no one would pay money to see it.

These movies have opened up our minds and made us say "what if"...despite their dramatic over exaggeration at times. And if that's just the viewer being dumb, then oh well. You've got quite the ego thinking your smarter than everyone here, and everyone who has post in this thread is an idiot compared to you for actually liking this movie...but I digress..."to each their own".

In today's society corporations and businesses are taking control over the consumer in many different situations. That's the business world, and I see no need to differentiate Hollywood, or more vividly, the creators of the Saw series. They have capitalized on situations that people like, are scared by, or that just get creeped out by. That is their niche, and IMO it's worked so far.

Again, just because your a manly man with no scare factor at all doesn't mean you can come around here saying how much these movies suck because you have no imagination or ability to think outside the box.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

haunted1 said:


> Face it, if they made a movie about you going to work everyday sitting in your cubical playing Mahjong Titans, it'd be pretty boring...and no one would pay money to see it.


What's Mahjong?



haunted1 said:


> I love how you compare the movie business to selling something completely opposite.


I'm not great with analogies, but I don't think I'm that far off. There is a major con in both situations. That's my point.



haunted1 said:


> Movies are made to expand your mind and get you thinking about different situations.


Gotta ask, inquiring mind: how in the heck do these Saw movies expand anything, other than the wallets of the jackasses selling us this garbage? You're fooling yourself if you honestly believe these movies are about anything more than torture and ripping off other movies and TV.



haunted1 said:


> These movies have opened up our minds and made us say "what if"...despite their dramatic over exaggeration at times. And if that's just the viewer being dumb, then oh well. You've got quite the ego thinking your smarter than everyone here, and everyone who has post in this thread is an idiot compared to you for actually liking this movie...but I digress..."to each their own".


Hey hey... I like Sorority Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-O-Rama but I won't defend it - because who cares? Nor do I think it makes me smart or even look smart. I get that movies are entertainment and as that, I could see lots of reasons to enjoy these movies. IF they were spoofs or parodies on Se7en and pointing out the hypocrasy of these ultra-smart 'mastermind' killers / trappers or how pathetic they are. But that's already been done. And a lot better. And these movies take themselves completely serious. And I know people who honestly watch these wishing they could be Jigsaw. For more than one reason, this freaking thing has gotten way out of hand. People aren't just enjoying them, they're defending the movies with defenses that are so full of baloney, the people making them look pretty stupid. And I have to be honest- your butt kissing of these movies sounds a lot like what a 12 year old might say if he was trying to say something more articulate than "it's awesome!" These movies are nothing but style. And a style that is still no different than most of the TV crime-drama crap that I already avoid because it's, as you say, "inside the box."

As for ego... I have no idea what you're talking about.



haunted1 said:


> Again, just because your a manly man with no scare factor at all doesn't mean you can come around here saying how much these movies suck because you have no imagination or ability to think outside the box.


Hi, I'm still here. You know I'm reading everything you're writing, so next time you should think about submitting the finished version.

That is a complete joke. The Saw series don't think outside the box nor does it have any imagination whatsoever. That's what I've been saying this whole time. They just copy Se7en and search for torture devices online. You call that imagination? You call copying "thinking outside the box"? Um, did you _mean_ to say that? Because I don't necessarily think you're clueless. But that statement is completely confused.

And technically, I can say anything I want to. So, thanks for trying to convince me I can't. But again, just because you might not like what I'm saying doesn't really mean I can't say it. And don't get me wrong, I have no problem with you on non-Saw related issues.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Your right -- who cares.

We obviously have an extreme disagreement on this topic, and I see no need to further this argument because it'll just end up being a waste of bandwidth...lol. I can go on and on but chose not to for the sake of the readers and because I'd rather not type it.

So, you win. I quit. Over and done....


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Personally, I liked the movies. But let me put this in context. I think nearly the entire genre of horror films are crap. Wafer thin plots, often unconvincing effects, not to mention implausible concepts and plot devices.

But just as some people enjoy trashy romance novels, I enjoy a good crappy horror film, so I eat them up. I keep a flow of them through my online rental membership.

The "Saw" series strikes me as standing out slightly from the noise because it's more philosophical. Yes, they're not deep, and there are many others (I enjoyed Se7en as well), but they strike me as being almost the "M. Night Shyamalan" niche, just in the horror genre (which of course you may or may not like either). 

So for whatever reason, I find them entertaining, and the philosophical aspects appeal to me. 

I realize I'll probably having everyone on this forum disagreeing with me in one way or another now.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL.

I just chose to agree to disagree.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

haunted1 said:


> So, you win. I quit. Over and done...


Damn right.  I had every intention of winning.



NecroBones said:


> Personally, I liked the movies. But let me put this in context. I think nearly the entire genre of horror films are crap. Wafer thin plots, often unconvincing effects, not to mention implausible concepts and plot devices. But just as some people enjoy trashy romance novels, I enjoy a good crappy horror film, so I eat them up.


You mean, like: guilty pleasures? I actually really do believe most horror movies are good, in their own way really. You know, almost every one has something to offer. Which is not the same for other genres, I've found. Of course that's not the case anymore since the genre has lost so much if not most of its' intelligence and creativity in North America as a whole, but it was true all throughout the 1980's. Even the cheapest, most sleazed-up movies still had something good about them that wasn't what you'd expect. And yeah, my Netflix / online rental queue is filled with horror flix too.

I have no idea what you mean by philosophical. What I saw in these movies was a lot of references to everyday-Joe morality. And a lot of, sort of: dogma. You know? Like, society's fears of drug addicts and drug dealers and the sort of human wastelands or ghettos they live in, an ignorance toward criminals and people with criminal pasts, and basically- this guy Jigsaw had no interesting motivation to seek to kidnap people for a fairly wide variety of alleged social wrongs. You know they were getting desperate when this guy Jigsaw starts trying to "punish" informants, for goodness' sake. And that was the 2nd movie. They've been desperate all along, but who knew so much of the movie-going public at large were such saps.

The reason it bothers me so much, though? He just won't shut up. This Jigsaw loser just keeps going on and on, and nothing he's said has been hard-hitting, the slightest bit interesting, or challenging, to any type of morality. He's a windbag, a hypocrite, and there's no way logically that he or even a small group of people helping him could have devised all these traps in the timeframe we see these movies taking place in. I don't care what the fans say.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> You mean, like: guilty pleasures?


Yep, exactly.

You're probably right about the Saw films, but I'll point out that I went into them being unspoiled by the last 30 years of horror. You see, I used to avoid watching horror flicks. I had seen one here and there, but despite my Halloween/Haunting hobby, I never really appreciated the horror genre, instead opting for drama and science fiction with more depth (sadly, SciFi is so over-done these days, and we're flooded with crap, that it's hard to find the gems in the chaff).

A few years ago, I decided I needed to catch up on the genre, and started my "horror re-education project" and loaded up on rentals like crazy. And I got hooked.  I watched the first Saw film before many of the films of the past several decades, so I'm probably more lenient in my assessment of it. And I'll take it over Friday the 13th any day! (talk about a chore, sitting through all of those!)

I suspect that a lot of the perceived depth in the Saw films, as with many others, is just that-- perceived. When it's just fresh enough of a concept to you, depending on what you have and have not seen before it, you can fill in the gaps quite a bit from your own imagination without realizing it.


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Theres a saw V Attraction!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

NecroBones said:


> You're probably right about the Saw films, but I'll point out that I went into them being unspoiled by the last 30 years of horror. You see, I used to avoid watching horror flicks. I had seen one here and there, but despite my Halloween/Haunting hobby, I never really appreciated the horror genre, instead opting for drama and science fiction with more depth (sadly, SciFi is so over-done these days, and we're flooded with crap, that it's hard to find the gems in the chaff).


I also count most of today's superhero movies as sci-fi too. Most of today's CGI fests. Much of them are dilluted by comedy. Not that I even watched sci-fi films of yesterday. Okay, I made it all the way through one Star Wars movie and one Star Trek, and though I didn't collapse from boredom or anything, there still was nothing that entertaining about them. For me. They're all just action-comedy-dramas with people in funny costumes, visual effects, and weird technical dialogue. Spaceballs with fewer puns and gags.



NecroBones said:


> A few years ago, I decided I needed to catch up on the genre, and started my "horror re-education project" and loaded up on rentals like crazy. And I got hooked.  I watched the first Saw film before many of the films of the past several decades, so I'm probably more lenient in my assessment of it. And I'll take it over Friday the 13th any day! (talk about a chore, sitting through all of those!)


I think that's how I got hooked too. Through both psychotic rentals and Friday the 13th films.  The only thing I would take Saw over is extreme fascism and marathons of The Sopranos.



NecroBones said:


> I suspect that a lot of the perceived depth in the Saw films, as with many others, is just that-- perceived. When it's just fresh enough of a concept to you, depending on what you have and have not seen before it, you can fill in the gaps quite a bit from your own imagination without realizing it.


I personally think they should remake the first one, get someone smart to write it, and somebody older to direct it, and to hell with anymore damn sequels.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Saw II and Saw III are the best I and V are quite bland in my opinion.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

They're *all* quite bland.

(sorry, can't resist )


----------

